# Gesshin Heiji?



## Mattias504 (Jun 11, 2011)

Umm, please elaborate on this as I just found it on your website. What is going on here?:shocked3:


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 11, 2011)

What? Where?


----------



## tk59 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think all Heiji stuff coming in through Jon will have the Gesshin kanji on them as well as Heiji's maker's mark. The last Heiji I bought has these extra kanji. Plus, I'm sure there are going to be alot of cool pieces coming out of that collaboration. :drool:


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh I believe it. Can't wait to see stuff start flowing in.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sure we'll see some when the store front opens.


----------

